# Magazine's Like Shonen Jump?



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 11, 2007)

Are there any magazine's that are like the Weekly Shonen Jump for the UK? Or is there a way to get the Shonen Jump magazine to the UK? I wouldn't mind having a subscription to a magazine that gives anime/manga info and stuff. I always wondered what the Shonen Jump magazines were like 

Although im not a big fan of dubbed anime, the english manga seems ok.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jan 11, 2007)

I think if you go to the Shonen Jump website you could get a subscription. Over here in the u.s. they sell it on the magazine stands at the bookstores. Of course it might be different because the issues here are going along with the Naruto air dates in the u.s....however, are you sure they don't have it in the u.k. yet? I don't know much about air dates or manga on that side of the pond. Either way try that.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 11, 2007)

I remember Wrath said once he got shounen jump (i presume the jp version) to the UK but that he had to go through all kinds of hassle for it. 

There's no magazine like that in the uk, I guess you could get a US jump subscription but it'll be old stuff as chapters will probably come out as they release the volumes in english.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 11, 2007)

I remembered I tried to sign up for the US Shonen Jump once but they didn't ship to Europe. So it's US only. But I'm not entirely sure, go look on their website.


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Jan 12, 2007)

They sell Shonen Jump in some comic book shops, in the one closest to me (Forbidden Planet) they sell it.

Edit:

Try emailing here, they might be able to help


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 12, 2007)

If you live in London you can go the japan centre they have the latest shonen jump and loads of other similar publications only a few days after its japanese release.
If you want the american shonen jump then your local forbidden planet should sell it.


----------



## Woofie (Jan 12, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> If you live in London you can go the japan centre they have the latest shonen jump and loads of other similar publications only a few days after its japanese release.
> If you want the american shonen jump then your local forbidden planet should sell it.



Yep, quite a few places in London stock it. The Japan Centre has a *lot* of other magazines too, although it's very lacking when it comes to tankoubon (JP Books is better for that).

I can only go to London a few times a year though, so all I usually buy are the Naruto tankoubon and Nakayoshi magazine. x_x You'd think that in Birmingham, Britain's second city, there would at least be _somewhere_ that sold a _few_ Japanese magazines (apart from the occasional Animage or Newtype about 6 months after its published date in Forbidden Planet, that is). But nope.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 14, 2007)

Viz cannot legally publish magazines in the UK, I assume because of the existing copyright, so if you want the english version of SJ then you're in trouble.

But if you just want something _like _SJ, then I'd recommend 2000 AD.


----------



## Woofie (Jan 18, 2007)

Wrath said:


> Viz cannot legally publish magazines in the UK, I assume because of the existing copyright, so if you want the english version of SJ then you're in trouble.


Well, they could just publish it through Gollancz, like they are with a lot of their graphic novels now.

Not sure why anyone would want an English version of Jump when there's already an American one (which is readily available over here) anyway, though. It'd be exactly the same.


----------



## Petzie (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep, what they're saying is right. I can only find SJ in Forbidden Planet from time to time, and we can't subscribe to the US version because they don't ship here.


----------



## Lxcis (Sep 15, 2010)

Woofie said:


> Yep, quite a few places in London stock it. The Japan Centre has a *lot* of other magazines too, although it's very lacking when it comes to tankoubon (JP Books is better for that).
> 
> I can only go to London a few times a year though, so all I usually buy are the Naruto tankoubon and Nakayoshi magazine. x_x You'd think that in Birmingham, Britain's second city, there would at least be _somewhere_ that sold a _few_ Japanese magazines (apart from the occasional Animage or Newtype about 6 months after its published date in Forbidden Planet, that is). But nope.



You can buy from ebay i live in b'ham and i do


----------



## Lxcis (Sep 15, 2010)

Ebay sell it


----------

